# Where to get barnacles



## switchbackjr (Aug 30, 2010)

Kinda new to Sheepshead fishing...I use similar techniques that most sheepshead fisherman use when I target flounder from the piers. I was wonder where I might be able to collect barnacles to fish for them and exactly how to tie them on...thank you for your time and consideration


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

where
kind of anywhere- pilings, rocks, u have to scrape for them

rigging them- i don't know
in calm currents u can probably just hook them in a small glob

heard of ppl sewing them onto a hook


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

you can walk to the jetties in garden city, or any pilings that are underwater during high tide. you can collect them at low tide. at captain dick's marina i think you can scrape some off the side, but i enjoy the walk along the beach to the jetties. you just use an oyster knife and carve them off a rock.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Instead of sewing the barnacles...How about something like a small square of cheesecloth and tying or sewing to secure it????  Just a thought..:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A small shovel to scrape them off into your bucket you're holding under them. Get them from pier pilings, groins, sea walls, jetties, ect.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You tie them onto the hook with a length of black string, just a couple wraps around a cluster of them to keep the fish from taking it off the hook.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

5 gal bucket on a long rope, dangle over the side of pier and let it fill about 1/4 of the way with salt water, then pull it up and swing it back and forth like a pendulum then swing it hard so it strikes the side of a piling hard and as soon as it hits the side of the piling jerk up so it scrapes the barnacles off and they fall into the bucket.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

greg12345 said:


> 5 gal bucket on a long rope, dangle over the side of pier and let it fill about 1/4 of the way with salt water, then pull it up and swing it back and forth like a pendulum then swing it hard so it strikes the side of a piling hard and as soon as it hits the side of the piling jerk up so it scrapes the barnacles off and they fall into the bucket.


Thats cool, never thought of that


----------



## Damian (Aug 28, 2010)

*Barnacle rigging.*

I personally have never tried this but I have seen several people that use a small piece of chewing gum they chew up then put on the hook and then just stick the barnacles to it.

Damian


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Damian said:


> I personally have never tried this but I have seen several people that use a small piece of chewing gum they chew up then put on the hook and then just stick the barnacles to it.
> 
> Damian


what flavor do sheepshead like?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Down here they use the barnacles for chum. Scraping them off the spot that they want to fish. Then they shuck oysters throwing the shells into the chum slick, using the flesh as bait. Maybe use some bait holder hooks. But they slay them down here with this method.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

chewing gum....never thought of that....cool:fishing:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=79633


----------

